# Wife Approves Nude Movie Role



## Jimj_123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Recently, my wife and I were socializing with five other couples all our age group, around 60. One of the ladies told of her brother in another state who knows somebody who knows somebody in the film business. He had been able to be considered as an "extra" in a movie that is about two years away. His role will consist of a non-speaking part as a prison inmate and will include a couple of scenes of the men in the showers. Of course everyone's interest was piqued and the lady went on to say that the scene may include some of the men in frontal camera angles, or "full frontal nudity". He reportedly has no problem with this. My wife slapped me on the knee and informed me that I should check into the casting call as well. I thought she was joking but realized that was not the case. When I questioned her about the idea of me being seen in the nude by all the moviegoers, she said they wouldn't see anything they hadn't seen before (I'm as red as a beet at this point). I didn't take a poll but it seemed all the others present saw no problem with the idea. On our way home, I brought this up and she assured me that she would have no problem with my accepting such a role. Although the chances are slim, the thought that she doesn't mind if other women of all ages see me in the nude is disturbing. She said as long as there's no sex, just a bunch of older guys in the shower, no problem. I told her she would surely be the exception, not the rule and she said "no way". My question is: how many women on this board would be OK with your husband accepting a role like this? How many men would do it, and would your wife or girlfriend approve?


----------



## Farfignewton (Aug 10, 2008)

It would not bother me if my H did that because it's not like he'd be doing a sex scene or anything. Just soaping up and more than likely all the world will see is his very white hiney.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I wouldn't approve of my H doing that. It wouldnt have anything to do with me, I would just think his morales were sliding. I dont like to push a line because, like the analogy of slowing cooking a frog, if one keeps pushing the line little by little, eventually your fried and then its too late.


----------



## jane 26 (Aug 18, 2008)

well...my husband and I are in the entertainment business...
1-there's nothing sexual about it and probly no sexual opportunities to come from that specific situation
2-no offense but if you are around 60...this may be a once in a lifetime shot to do something like this if your interested
3-be aware that extras get paid VERY little...but it's not much work mostly sitting around,waiting,and eatingbut it is a LONG day
4-there are also gonna be alot of people around(crew)and who knows how long you have to be in a bright light naked

if you go..GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Jimj_123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for responding, Jane. Since I haven't done anything like that before, I'm wondering about a few things. I assume many of the people on the set would be female. I can't imagine how, while filming a group in a shower scenario, there would be any privacy or "secrets" for any of the extras. Plus, it's well known that most scenes require several takes to get just right. Are there that many men readily available who are willing to stand around naked for an extended time while dozens of people become totally familiar with their anatomy? Are others such as wives and others who are with the actors allowed to observe the filming? I realize this is a lot of questions but nobody I have talked to can answer them any better than I can. Have you and your husband ever been a part of anything like this and if so, how did that work?


----------



## jane 26 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have never done anything nude myself...but there is definitely no privacy in this sort of situation. Usually most of the film crew has been male on most of the projects that I have done but it varies and there are alot of people involved with the set(makeup/hair/wardrobe...usually women or gay men). Also...extras are kind of treated like sh*t on the set compared to principle actors/actresses so the surrounding people would not likely accomidate towards your personal needs...and if it is a jail scene there might be a female actress police officer?I know I would not want my husband doing this sort of role unless he was getting paid ALOT(although I am on the conservative side when it comes to nudity)

oh...and alot of people are so happy to be in a movie...and there are so many aspiring desperate actors that they will have no problem finding people

If you feel comfortable being naked in front of alot of people and your wife is cool with it..it might be an exciting experience bieng in a movie for the first time...even if it is a strang role...

oh...and also be prepared to not see yourself at all when the movie comes out...because most of what they shoot is edited and cut...but there is also a possibility that the camera will do a close up on your face and the whole world will have seen whose family jewels were displayed


----------



## Jimj_123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks, Jane. Apparently our friend's brother has no problem with all of this, assuming he knows what you've said about it. It would be great to have the extra's role and be able to share that with friends, etc. But like you said, there's no guarantee that any particular individual's jewels aren't going to be caught by the camera even if "only for a second" as my wife says. And if I was identifiable by my face, then there you have it, they all know everything. 

Why wouldn't you be comfortable with your husband taking the role? 

I guess a lot of those men, however old or out of shape they are, are without embarrassment while socializing with people who saw it all on screen. And you know observations and comments are going to be made about those jewels, although it may not be directly to me. I'm not too sure how I would handle that.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Jimj_123-

I don't know what you and your wife's sex life is like, but as far as I am concerned she has just given you a huge hint as to what turns her on. I don't really drink myself, but if you and your wife like a nightcap fro time to time, I would give her one (a drink that is), and bring up the subject again. Try to let it be far ranging and just see where it goes. Look out for tiny signs of arousal like subltle licking of the lips, brushing the hair back, embarrassment or, (if you hit the jackpot) a red face!

We make a huge mistake when we think our wives are straight laced and never have any fantasies. Don't ask me how I know...


----------



## Tomzzz (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi, Jim. I just read your post and wanted to reply. I'd go for it if the opp arises. I and a couple of other old timers did a streak for a bunch of older ladies at a garden club birthday party. Likewise my wife did the arrangements. I doubt any of them found anything sexual about it. You couldn't tell it by the way they were laughing so hysterically, lol. In the end, we had more fun than any of them I do believe. Just think of it like this: it's probably just not that big a thing (pun intended).

Let us know what you decide to do on this.


----------



## carmaenforcer (Mar 7, 2008)

I totally agree that you should do it, I jump at any excuse to show my junk but it's usually not encouraged and I don't get paid for it.

j/k

No but seriously let us know what the name of the movie is when you find out, so I can tell people "Hey, I know that guy", no but please do warn us. Ok...


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

I would be fine with this too because as she said you are not doing anything. I think she was complemeting you that she thinks others would WANT to see you. I'd take it as a complement.


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

You can't throw that out there "don't ask me how I know"... no we want to know! But you make a good point when you said "We make a huge mistake when we think our wives are straight laced and never have any fantasies." Its something my husband thought he had all the answers to and never asked. I guess I could have volunteered the answers .... Yeah a nightcap and you tend to be a little more open to brining up the subject! 



MarkTwain said:


> Jimj_123-
> 
> I don't know what you and your wife's sex life is like, but as far as I am concerned she has just given you a huge hint as to what turns her on. I don't really drink myself, but if you and your wife like a nightcap fro time to time, I would give her one (a drink that is), and bring up the subject again. Try to let it be far ranging and just see where it goes. Look out for tiny signs of arousal like subltle licking of the lips, brushing the hair back, embarrassment or, (if you hit the jackpot) a red face!
> 
> We make a huge mistake when we think our wives are straight laced and never have any fantasies. Don't ask me how I know...


----------



## Jimj_123 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, all. I have been away for a couple of days and haven't been able to check in.

AZMOMOFTWO, I'm not clear on your response to Mark Twain's post. Could you elaborate (pardon my thick skull, lol)? Are you in agreement with him that my wife may be seeking enjoyment from my being shown sans clothes in the showers by millions of people? Is this something I may need to bring up? 

AZMOMOFTWO, you never said if you'd be OK with your hubby accepting such a role. Are you and why or why not?

Also, I don't think it's about people wanting to see a 60 yo man in his natural state. It seems to me that it's about portraying a realistic image of prison life and before it's all said and done, somebody's probably going to be shown in the nude from whatever angle. I understand participants sign a release on what risks they are taking in that regard. 

Hmmmm.......yes, Mark Twain, we would like to know. 

I guess my embarrassment really went wild the night this came up. All the people there were middle-class, middle-income people and there were several jokes being thrown about on the subject.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

God bless you for enjoying yourself.

draconis


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Jimj_123 -

You slightly misunderstand me, I am saying that the whole thing might be a hint at what turns her on in general. It could be anything - here is a list of possibilities:

Seeing you sexually embarrassed 
Seeing you on film
Having others see you
She may just be an out and out voyeur 

All I am saying is, wait for the right time, and bring up the subject. If you can arrange to look a little shy and worried, that may help or not depending on her. What you have to do with women is fish, fish, fish. Generally direct questions are not good. Putting it in the 3rd person can work sometimes, because it lets them take less risk. So instead of asking: Would you like me to spank you? You make it safer if you ask: What do you think of women who like to be spanked?



AZMOMOFTWO said:


> You can't throw that out there "don't ask me how I know"... no we want to know!


Oh can't I? 

I would have to seek her permission to reveal what I have found out about her inner life, and the answer would probably be NO! The guy that taught me how to extract the information told me that you must never never let the woman down by telling her sexy secrets to anyone else. All I'm saying for now is, I thought she never had a naughty thought in her head from dawn to dusk and back again, and I was completely wrong. It only took me 18 years to get to the truth, so...


----------

